# Here Ya Go Forum Rodent...The 49 Questions via The NYT ( Mulehead's # 1 leak source )



## nononono (May 1, 2018)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/30/us/politics/questions-mueller-wants-to-ask-trump-russia.html


*Sort thru them and FIND the Trump/Russia Collusion questions that are related to TRUMP/RUSSIA Collusion.....*

*Mueller/Weismann are shitbags and they are KNOWN for*
*these type of questions to entrap....*

*Between the two of them they've had over twenty MAJOR*
*cases overturned due to their DIRTY tactics and outright*
*Criminal behavior....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/30/us/politics/questions-mueller-wants-to-ask-trump-russia.html
> 
> 
> *Sort thru them and FIND the Trump/Russia Collusion questions that are related to TRUMP/RUSSIA Collusion.....*
> ...


Pretty easy to see that various intel agencies were extremely careless information custodians.  You people donʻt read nor listen to what was said by comey just 15 seconds in to the video.  Comey is hiding information by putting it right under our noses when he says that the Clinton e-mails were determined to contain classified information by the “owning agencies” of the classified information.  Itʻs a pretty smooth move by Comey to keep us from blaming the owning agency much less holding them accountable.  The “owning agency” is not specified.  But we know that there is an “owning agency” that was extremely derelict in their custodianship of classified information.  So when you big government shills fawn over the infallibility of the Feds you show how naive you choose to be for the sake of your party.


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Pretty easy to see that various intel agencies were extremely careless information custodians.  *You* people donʻt read nor listen to what was said by comey just 15 seconds in to the video.  Comey is hiding information by putting it right under our noses when he says that the Clinton e-mails were determined to contain classified information by the “owning agencies” of the classified information.  Itʻs a pretty smooth move by Comey to keep us from blaming the owning agency much less holding them accountable.  The “owning agency” is not specified.  But we know that there is an “owning agency” that was extremely derelict in their custodianship of classified information.  So when you big government shills fawn over the infallibility of the Feds you show how naive you choose to be for the sake of your party.



*Who is " You "...........*


----------

